# Just got back from taking dog to the vet



## Valerie (Jul 21, 2006)

First of all, I would like to introduce Molly, she is the Aussie on the Left in the picture. Yes, my pride & joy and yes, spoiled rotten.







Ok, so I noticed last Sun eve, Mollys left eye seemed quite red, not the whole eyeball, just the white area, and she had been sneezing quite a bit, so I thought, geez, maybe she has allergies like me? But it wasn't both eyes. I called the vet Mon morning & they scheduled an appt to see her Friday (after we decided, it didn't appear to be bloody or anything emergency related).

What did I find out that Molly has? Horners Syndrome. I had never heard of it before, but basically it is nerve damage and because the nerve isnt' working properly the pupil doesn't dilate & the 3rd eyelid kinda shifts (which explains why I thought her eye was popping out, ok not popping out, just didn't look to be in the correct position). I have a link here if anyone is interested. I guess this can happen in Dogs, Cats & Horses. I had never heard of it before. The vet said it's not really that common, but he has seen 2 cases just this week? Odd huh? It can be caused by trauma, but I am not thinking it's trauma for us, since Molly is quite lazy & is by herself now, since we gave our mini Aussie back to the breeder (Lexie the dog in the right of the picture). Please no flames about returning the mini, it was an extremely hard decision but she was wanting to chase our horses & I couldn't take any chances. She was way too hyper for our place and I am very happy she went back to the breeder where she will be very well cared for (yes she was spoiled here too) and she has lots of other mini Aussies to play with. Anyway, Molly doesn't do a whole lot, she is 10 years old and quite laid back, so I don't know what the trauma could have been. The Dr. also said if she has been sneezing a lot she could have sneezed with her head cocked to the side & hit something? Hard to say, maybe. Just odd.

Anyway, back to Molly. She is on an anti-inflammatory (2x a day) for the next week and since she has been sneezing a lot the Dr. told me to give her a Benadryl (25 mg) 2 times a day. I said, gosh with all my allergies (to cats, dogs, horses) wouldn't it be ironic if my dog has become allergic to me? Haha. I know, but I have to make light of this whole deal. The vet also did take a blood sample and they will run tests to make sure it's nothing else going on. Anyway, that is the end to my hectic week. Molly seems to be coping well. I won't post a picture of the eye, it's gross looking and Molly wouldn't appreciate it either, she is camera shy like me.

If anyone has dealt with this syndrome I would love to hear from you.

Here is the link, if anyone wants to read up on it, I thought I would share since it's not just one type of animal that can get it. http://www.eyevet.info/horner.html

Sorry, if I didn't post the link right, I am not very computer smart.

Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## Sterling (Jul 21, 2006)

I have never heard of this condition. Thank you for posting that link. From what I take of it it can eventually be cured? I hope Molly recovers quickly...she's a pretty girl. Your other little pup brought a smile to my face too.....sure looks like she's full of spunk! :bgrin


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Jul 22, 2006)

Being one who works with helping and healing the 2 and 4 footed I had to investigate this further:

Horner's Syndrome

Horner's syndrome is not uncommon and occurs in dogs, cats, horses and many other species. The symptoms generally include a sunken in eye (enophthalmia) with a small pupil (miosis), a droopy upper eyelid (ptosis) and a prominant third eyelid. Horner's syndrome must be differentiated from Uveitis which also produces a constricted pupil and a droopy looking eye.

Horner's syndrome is an intriguing disorder which is quite complex to explain. Here goes....

There are two major divisions with your nervous system. There is the part of your nervous system that you are aware of and have control over, and there is the part of your nervous system that is under automatic control. You can perceive cold, and in responding to that stimulus consciously initiate all the actions that result in you putting on a jacket. But the shiver occurs without your control. Similarly, you do not have to think to make your heart beat.

The autonomic nervous system - the part you have no control of - itself has two divisions... the sympathetic and parasympathetic nervous systems. Under normal conditions there is a fine balance between sympathetic and parasympathetic stimulation.

If someone attacks you with a knife, your pupils dilate, blood is shifted to your muscles, and your heart beats faster as you prepare to fight or flee. This is sympathetic stimulation.

The eye, has both sympathetic and parasympathetic innervation. If something were to block the sympathetic impulses into the eye, there would be an over balance of parasympathetic supply to the eye. The result is the pupil will constrict, and all of the muscles around the eye will relax. The eye will sink somewhat into the orbit, the third eyelid will become prominent and the upper eyelid will become droopy. This is Horner's syndrome.

The nerve that carries sympathetic innervation to the eye takes a remarkable course as it travels from the brain to the eye. The nerve travels down the spinal cord from the brain, emerges in the chest cavity and then finds its way up the neck along with the carotid artery and jugular vein through the middle ear and then into the eye.

Horner's syndrome is associated with damage to the sympathetic innervation to the eye. The damage may have numerous causes, and may occur anywhere along the course of the nerve's route from the brain to the eye. Thus Horner's syndrome may be associated with (strictly in anatomical sequence - not probability) brain tumours, spinal cord injury in the neck, thoracic tumours such as lymphosarcoma, injuries to the neck from fighting, choke collar injury or difficult venipuncture, middle ear infections, and viral, immune mediated or idiopathic neuropathies.

Of all dogs diagnosed with Horner's syndrome 90% or more will be middle aged to older Golden Retrievers. Cocker Spaniels are the second most commonly affected breed.

In most cases of idiopathic Horner's syndrome spontaneous recovery will occur in an average of 16 weeks. A thorough physical examination is warranted to rule out any of the other causes of Horner's syndrome. If the veterinarian has any suspicion that the cause may not be idiopathic, then it may be prudent to do blood work and a chest x-ray, and there is a pharmacologic test done by the ophthalmologist which may further localize the site of the lesion.

If the damage to the nerve is in the sympathetic ganglion (just behind the eye) or beyond we refer to it as post-ganglionic. Most cases of "idiopathic" Horner's syndrome are post-ganglionic, and these cases have a more favourable prognosis. If the damage to the sympathetic nerve is anywhere between the brainstem and the sympathetic ganglion we refer to it as pre-ganglionic Horner's which is prognostically more serious. Most veterinary ophthalmologists can tell the difference between pre and post ganglionic Horner's syndrome by doing a pharmacologic test which tests the response of the pupil to the application of different medications.

If idiopathic Horner's syndrome is diagnosed, only time will cure the condition. The symptoms however may be reversed temporarily by the use of 2.5% phenylephrine eye drops (Mydfrin - Alcon) two or three times daily.

Unlike dogs, cats do not develop "idiopathic" horner's syndrome - where the condition arises without tangible cause and resolves spontaneously in a number of weeks. Most cases of Horner's in cats have a tangible cause. In horses, a common additional symptom is noticable sweating on the side of the affected eye.


----------



## Vicky Texas (Jul 24, 2006)

I am sorry to hear about your dog, hopefully the Vet can help her. I would not flame you

on the other dog, you did what is right for both of you. She is now happier with the breeder,

she has other dogs to play with. So all turned out good.

Hoping all goes well with Molly.

Vicky


----------

